# Let's pretend that you're a deity....



## Wymsy (Jun 25, 2008)

Ha! I posted this thread on more than one forum! So, it returns. 

---

.... And that as a God or Goddess, you are able to and wish to create a world. What exactly would this world you create be like? Would it be teeming with life or just be a barren waste-land? Well, I won't know until you explain. That is, if you wish to. Don't see why you wouldn't, it's fairly interesting to think of things like this. Hence the reason I've posted this.

The world I would make.... Hmm. It would be diverse in its landscape. Having the same thing covering an entire planet would be kind of boring. Plus, I'd like to observe how creatures would adapt to these different landscapes. There would also be no sentient life. By that, I mean nothing as smart as humans are. But along with a various assortment of creatures (basically almost everything that is already found on Earth), there will be dragons. All kinds of dragons. Big, small, green, white, majestic, hideous, and everything else you can think of. Besides, me making a world and not putting dragons in it would be crazy. I would find myself constantly observing everything that happens as each year passes by. Of course, I would throw disasters at certain parts of the world to see how everything would react to it. But I don't think I'd ever attempt killing off everything or almost everything on the entire planet.

So, have at it.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm, it would have one hell of a lot of kittens in it.
And some other crap too.
But mostly kittens.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 25, 2008)

If I could create a world, It would more or less be Hyrule. Only.. uh.. Pokemon! Wait, no. More Sheikah! Er, I dunno. But LoZ rocks, so it would be awesome. =D


----------



## Cheetah (Jun 25, 2008)

This is strangely reminiscent of my big Sci-Fi Literature project...

I'd have a world that was mostly covered in water, with the largest landmasses being tropical to sub-tropical volcanic islands. The islands would be populated by these things, which are surprisingly the more sentient beings, and standard stock humans, which are not as sentient.


... In a nutshell, of course. My original project spanned over 6 different papers, all covering different physical and cultural aspects of my peoples. P=


----------



## xkze (Jun 25, 2008)

Probably I wouldn't create a world at all because I always fail at keeping pets alive and this can't be any easier.

I'd probably just float in space and poof like some buddies and we could play cards together.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Make the world one big fairytale enchanted forest.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

It is a relatively small planet, only about the size of our moon. The ratio of ocean:land would be 6:4. There would be nothing exactly like on Earth - there would be different fish to earth, different birds, different mammals, and so on. Oh, and different plants. Beautiful, colourful plants. Much of the land is sort of jungle-esque, with the odd mountain range. There would be two 'dominant' species, both of whom speak a language called Partash.

Yeiai-hainionok (Partash for earth-people) - land-dwellers - are thin humanoids with light green skin; they live in treehouses. They are the more technologically advanced of the two: they make medicines out of fruits and plants and herbs and simple machinery (such as simple wooden plows to harvest their main food source, which is a fruit which comes in multicoloured clusters at the end of long, corn-like stalks), either driven by people or the various animals they have tamed. Speaking of the animals, the land-dwellers are very kind to the animals, taming them and taking care of them. They are all vegetarians, and the prospect of eating meat is disgusting.

The second species are the Dhydroka Hainonok (Water people) - sea-dwellers. They share a common ancestor with the land-dwellers, and look very similar, but instead they have bluish-green skin and these sort of tentacle-things coming out the back of their heads. They have gills, but only need to breath once an hour, therefore they can go up onto the land for short periods. They live in caves and spend their lives carving tools and jewelry out of the rocks, shells and gems they find. They too are vegetarians. They speak a slightly simpler, modified form of Partash which is easier to use underwater.

The two dominant species trade a lot. the land-dwellers will give the sea-dwellers recipes and ingredients for medicine or resources to make machinery while the sea-dwellers will gift the land-dwellers with the things they carve. Everyone is at peace.

I exist as a shape-shifter. Sometimes I'll be a fish or a whale, at other times I'll be a bird or a snake. I watch over them but do not make my existence known; they worship no God, instead their beliefs lie around the wonders of nature.


----------



## Kaito (Jun 25, 2008)

Make Pokémon real
I would probably restore all the clear-cut forests. And then make everything like Legend of Zelda or something. THERE WOULD BE EPIC ADVENTURES, AND PROBABLY HEROES? Also I would eliminate guns. Because I can. >:3

Screw it, my creativity sucks. I'll go with making Pokémon real.
My post is so tiny ;   ;


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd make a bunch of people, build them a magnificent city, and crush/explode the city with giant ultraheavy spheres. When I get bored with that, I would simply create a small city full of people, design a certian culture and religion for the people in it, and watch as countries develop as large groups split apart over small details from said religion. If two countries got into a war, I would give a random soldier from the one I like superpowers and watch him asplode people's heads. If eternal peace developed, I would make a bigger world and create more societys until SOMETHING interesting happens. 

The people I really, REALLY like will be posse-er, guided by me so they can be my prophets. Statues will be built of Sean Connery beating up Mike Tyson under my divine guidance, and giant dungeons full of secrets that could help technologically would be built, guarded, and hidden just to see if anyone EVER gets in. 

I would redevelop Earth's history, and modify things slightly to see what happens. I would attempt to recreate the wars between Byzantine Empire and the Ottomon Empire, but end it with the Byzantines controlling all of the middle east instead of the Ottomons capturing Constantinople. I would take a few million Americans from 1998 and put them in a otherwise human-free version of North America in 50 A.D, just to see what happens. If they do well enough, I might build a giant land bridge to Europe and tell them to travel upon it.

I wonder what kind of armor American knights would wear... :)


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

*Let's pretend that I'm not already awesome enough to be a deity...*

Uhh... I don't remember what I posted in here before. So I'll make up more random crap.

I'd probably make one world first to just test my world-making skills. It'd be about the size of Earth, but probably a little smaller. I'd make oceans, rainforests, normal forests, deserts, tundras, plains, mountains, etc. and destroy them as much as I needed to in order to get my skills at that perfect. Then once I had all that good, I'd make tons of animals on it and stuff and probably make new animals, just to make sure I could get good populations and stuff. Once my test world would be perfect, I'd make all the animals on it completely evil and hate each other, and I'd make it suddenly rain knives, nukes, and M-16s that are always full of ammo, and give them the knowledge and ability to use them. That's WAY more fun to watch than just destroying it!

I'll edit this when I'm not too lazy to think of another world.


----------



## Keta (Jun 25, 2008)

I really don't know. I'm sorely tempted to say that I want something vaguely similar to either Maplestory, Fire Emblem, Mabinogi. An idyllic fantasy world, complete with monsters and plots. And also humanity- I'd be very lonely in a world without humanity. But with humanity comes depravity and greed, which is disappointing to see but necessary to create the shades of gray in a realistic life. But in these games there is also magic and something exotic absent from realistic everyday life. And, in these games, there are the heros, the villains, the supporting cast, and everyone plays a small part.

I'm also tempted to say that I want one of those futuristic worlds. Maybe something like in the book Transcension- where nearly everything humans need are commodities; no poverty, hunger, or manual labor! That, in turn, creates a Dresden Codak scenario (http://dresdencodak.com), but I'm a god, and I say nay to that. :D I can live peacefully and eat whatever I want and do whatever I want as can the rest of humanity. Playing video games and pretending to be in fantasy doesn't sound bad either.

I think the best thing I would like is to make a race better than humanity... and a beautiful planet to sustain it. However... I think I'm too mentally limited to create such a vision. XD


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 25, 2008)

I was talking ot Mhals about this just yesterday; I would be an awesome God. I'd just keep everything as it is, but iron out a few wrinkes here and there (poverty, AIDS and so on) and everyone could write fanfiction for me and I'd have a teleporter. Man, I want that teleporter. 

And then I might create unicorms and Loch Ness monsters here and there just to confuse poeple X3


----------



## Altmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Hmm, it would have one hell of a lot of kittens in it.
> And some other crap too.
> But mostly kittens.


what about bunnies?


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 25, 2008)

I probably make a world just like this one to be honest. I would create a sapient species and give them a free will. And it would go on like that. I would probably be a bit upset though since they would either (A) Make up a bunch of random gods and cause crusades (B) Corrupt my religion. Either way it would upset me. But, I'll watch from up high. And see how they grow. And see if they discover me once again.

 Boring I know.


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 26, 2008)

My world would have no sentient life on it.  Humans ruin everything.  Though we are smart enough to know things like our names how old we are and what space is... but we have no use for expansion.  There are wolves on this planet.  _Alot of wolves._


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

I have already made a world
Qercesy :D

Except like, I'm the Queen of it, not the God of it

bah it'd take me years to type out how cool it is


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jun 27, 2008)

Made one up a while back. I'd be a very objectionable deity. Something like Zim Del Invasor's world.

The actual planet would be similar in size to the Earth, more or less. Did anyone here see the 80s show Dinosaucers? Kinda like Dinosaucers meets Invader Zim meets feudal Japan. 

A bunch of dinosaurs heavily armed with guns and sentient (though keeping traditional values). There may be tension here and there between the ones with feathers and the ones without, which leads to the strong power of the north and the feathered friends in the south. Eventually, the dinos try to imperialize other planets in large-scale invasions. And blah blah blah cheese.

Yes, this is what I'm gonna do when Will Wright's SPORE comes out. d;


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 27, 2008)

My planet would be full of rainbow coloured unicorns that shoot rainbows from their eyes and heat-seeking battle-stars from their horns.

When you kill them they bleed rainbows and their meat is rainbow coloured and when their meat sizzles it shoots stars. :3

There'd be indigenous peoples there that like to hunt unicorns and they use them as horses and warunicorns and stuff.

It'd be an awesome world.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 27, 2008)

I dunno. Probably mostly wasteland with some.... Oases? And... Oceans? Can't forget the occasional Utopian society with some evil force out to destroy it. I'm just that cynical.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

Why settle for just one? Tomorrow I think I'll make all of my favorite video games real. I'll be tired of it the day after and wallpaper the planet with dinosaurs instead. Then I'll wipe all those out, replace everything with modern humans and experiment with all of the different ways I can make them run around like chickens with their heads cut off. And when the novelty wears off... planet-wide bonsai garden.

Then probably more dinosaurs.

Wow it would suck to be you if I were a god.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd make the exact universe as it is now and be the Christian god just to see if the people like it or not.

EDIT::
I had a rave last night and am inspired to create a rave universe.


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 28, 2008)

Let's see... First, I'd create the worlds from stories that I've written (or tried to write), then I'd probably just go and do what Kratos said.

And while I'm at it, I'd destroy some worlds too. Most likely those that are uninhabitable so no one will care. Like Earth Pluto.


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 28, 2008)

If I were god I'd just make one big ocean for me to swim in.

And perhaps ice cream that grows on trees, because that is awesome.

Note that there would not be humans, nor would there be animals. Well, except for that cow from _The Restaurant At The End of the Universe_ that begs people to eat it.


----------



## PichuK (Jun 28, 2008)

I think my world would be doomed. :<

I don't know how to make a world. :(


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 30, 2008)

My world would be a large one with an earth-like climate, but no land. The entire thing would be a ball of water, with thick ice plates covering much of the surface. Deep inside, where the water was warm, would thrive a species of highly intelligent squidlike sentient beings, living in cities composed of spheres secured by large poles to the solid ice on the surface. The squid would eat the other sentient race, a herbivorous cold-water crustacean which lives in tunnels in the ice. Flora would include many plants which grew to resemble the squid race's tentacles nearer the surface (for obvious reasons), while the inner, floating plants would resemble complex machines, designed to grab as much of the little light that filters down as possible. Plants would devour small animals for nutrients because of the fact that there was no land from which to extract them.

...Reading that, I realize how warped my mind is. O_O


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 1, 2008)

A land of prehistoric beasties.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 1, 2008)

I’m warning that this is a bit of a long post that gets more descriptive as it goes on.
*Planet: Gyaryuna*

Time and Temperature
Gyaryuna would orbit its own star, with plenty of other stars... and constellations and shadows in the sky. Each day on it would be about 18 Earth hours. The year would be much shorter than Earth's, with about 64 days instead of 365, due to the fact that its star is much smaller than the Sun and this planet moves faster than Earth. A week would be 8 days, with 8 weeks a year. The cold season would start on the first day of the year, gradually get colder until the 19th day of the year, when it would get warmer again until the 35th day of the year, when the warm season started. Then the planet would warm up until the 51st day of the year, when it would cool down for 13 days, and the cold season would start again. You might call these seasons "Warmstar" and "Coldstar."

Landscape and Biology 
The world's circumference around the equator would be around 13,540 miles, thus being a little over half the size of Earth. There would be three land masses. 

The first would be rather small, near the equator, about 4,100 square miles. It would be warm and covered in marshes near the coast and a few tropical forests in the middle. In the marshes, reptiles would lurk in the mud, while moderately sized fish swim about in the pools of fresh water. A few woodpecker-like birds would make nests in the soft-trunked trees, eating insects that darted everywhere in the humid air.

As for the tropical forests, the temperature would be a bit on the warm side, and precipitation would be common. The forests would obviously be covered in vivid, green-leafed trees with tall trunks. Many birds would inhabit these trees, most of them containing delicious fruit that these birds would eat. There would also be mammals that resembled primates, with hands that could grasp the trunk of the tree so that they could climb and eat these fruits too. 

On the forest floor, burrowing animals a bit like mice would forage for the nuts of low-growing bushes. These animals, like mice, would multiply rapidly. Cat-like animals that lived in groups would hunt these creatures for food, and keep the population of the mice-like creatures down.

----------
The second land mass would be a bit larger, about 5,300 square miles. It would be grassland, with a cool climate with a medium amount of rain and sometimes snow. This continent would be inhabited by only two species. There would be small horse-like creatures that stood on two legs, ate berries and fruits from the bushes that grew here and there, and lived in groups of twelve to eighteen members. The grass would grow long, letting these two-legged horses hide from predators like the large wolves that also lived in the area. The wolves would live alone or in pairs, with long legs and slender, muscular bodies that gave them enough speed and strength to catch their prey about 25% of the time.

-------------

The final, third land mass would be about 2,800 square miles, with rocky terrain and volcanoes dotting the land. A few species of dinosaur-like creatures would inhabit it. 

One would be a little like a small version of a rhinoceros, about two feet tall. It would have gray or black skin with hard scales. Its four legs and wide, three-toed feet would give it balance, while it would have one long horn on its nose. This creature would be without a tail. They would be equipped long claws to dig for strange creatures that lived under the hot rock. 

The strange creatures would be about four to eight inches long (depending on the species) and look a bit like lizards, except for their heads, which would be more circular with black eyes. The smallest, dull green ones, would come in sizes of 4 to 4.5 inches, but would be the most common. The other two kinds would be equally rare, a brown one and a purple one. The brown kind would be five to six inches long, living deeper into the rock than the other lizards, thus taking more effort to dig up. The final species would be purple and 6.5 to 8 inches long.

Some other creatures would be larger, Velociraptor-like carnivores that fed on the rhino-like creatures, from three to four feet tall. Their heads would be long, and they would have long fangs to pierce the skin of prey. Its two arms would have small “hands” and three thick claws to pin the creature’s prey down. This creature had two short legs with four claws each that were similar to the claws on the hands. It would also have a straight tail that took up about a quarter of its total length.

The fourth species would be a small rabbit that ate small sprouts that grew in places with soil. Their large ears could listen for predators as they foraged, and if they were lucky, they could hop away in time so that they wouldn’t get eaten.

The last would be a large winged reptile, with a long, sharp beak and black feathers. Its wingspan would be around four feet. It would have short, stubby legs and large feet to help it balance when on the ground. Its tail would be made of long feathers. This reptile would hunt for the rabbit-like mammal; however, when food was scarce, they would scavenge for already dead animals.

Finally, this is over. There are only two chapters, but oh well. I probably won’t add pictures or names to the creatures; just use your imagination ;)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

(Very long post warning)

If I could create a world...

BEINGS
"Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker" monsters (for Pazo :3)
Pokemon
Humans
Plants :D

It would be very similar to Earth. If you were bullied, you could own people with your uber beings :blank:

*Planet Name: * Yamaryuu – The name means “Mountain dragon” in Japanese.
Description
Yamaryuu would be one of five planets to orbit around the star Deliciton. It would be the second planet from Deliciton, keeping its temperature cool and mild and at the same time warm. One day on it would be about fifteen earth hours due to the fact that Yamaryuu rotates quickly. Also, since Yamaryuu is large and Deliciton is small,  one year on Yamaryuu is just seventy-eight earth days.
The bottoms of Yamaryuu’s large ocean would be solid rock covered by a thin layer of pure iron ore. The iron has hard materials in it not found on Earth. If you were to dig through the iron, brown and black rock would be revealed. Two miles down from there, there would be molten rock. Many miles more there would be Yamaryuu’s core, made completely of unknown materials.
The first three planets in Deliciton’s galaxy would be made of solid material; however the next planet would be made of gas. The fifth and final planet would be pure ice. The planets’ names in order are: Akaryuu, Yamaryuu, Hakuryuu, Kageryuu, and Aoryuu, meaning Red Dragon, Mountain Dragon, White Dragon, Shadow Dragon, and Blue Dragon.
Yamaryuu would be covered in lush forests, grasslands, desert and ocean. At and around the north and south poles, there would be snow and ice. There would be five continents covering the planet, leaving the remaining 67% water. There would be no war or pollution; people would get around on water jet-scooters and hovering cars running completely on rechargeable batteries :| The technology would be at a very high level.

*Island one: Yakurys Isle*
The name comes from Yaku, the god of Yakurys Isle. Yakurys Isle was originally named Yakusu, but the name was changed eighteen years later due to a typing mistake.

If you head south of the outstretch of land on the Northern Ice island, you'd reach the isle of Yakurys in about two hundred and sixty seven miles. The northern part of Yakurys is covered in alpine forests, getting snow at the end of fall, in winter, and until about halfway through spring. There would be a high variety of creatures that survive cold temperatures and love living in forests.
South of the alpine forests is a stretch of steppe about six miles long, then leading to a steep 120-foot drop. The cliff wall would be a wall of rocks and boulders embedded in dirt, securely in place even in the most violent earthquakes. Below that drop is another steppe about eleven miles long, eventually becoming a coniferous forest. Deciduous trees are rarely seen in the forest of Daku. There are more forest-dwelling creatures here, and some that aren't in the Yakurys Alpine.
Even more south of Daku Forest, you have reached the three-quarter point of Yakurys Isle. This is marked by a river flowing through the plantless dirt on the ground. However, the river is clean and flows westward into the Lake of Birds. The Lake of birds is at the edge of Daku Forest, containing many varieties of fish.
The rest of Yakurys Isle is grassy plain and steppe, with towns and two cities scattered around. On the very southern tip of Yakurys, there is a large shrine. The shrine is in the symbolism of Yaku, the god of Yakurys Isle. The sea beyond the shrine has gently rolling waves that lick the bottom of the cliff leading to the ocean.
Climate
In northern Yakurys, it is snowy about half of the time, and the average temperature is twenty-nine degrees Fahrenheit (negative one and two thirds degrees Celsius). The rest of the time, it is sunny or rainy, and cloudy in between. The average temperature there is forty-six degrees Fahrenheit (seven point eight degrees Celsius).
On the rest of Yakurys, it is sunny, rainy or cloudy almost year round. The average temperature is fifty-two degrees Fahrenheit (eleven point one degrees Celsius). In the middle of winter and at the beginning of spring, it is hailing and sometimes snowy. The average temperature is thirty degrees Fahrenheit at that time (negative one point one degrees Celsius).
Disaster Rate
Earthquakes – 9%
Tornadoes – 2%
Floods – 5%
Thunderstorms – 16%
Windstorms  - 17%
Volcanic Eruptions – 3%
Wildfires – 6%

*Island Two: Sanu Island*
The name comes from San-ui, the god of Sanu Island.

Sanu Island is one hundred and three miles west of Yakurys Isle. It is the smallest island on my world, being just one hundred square miles. It is completely covered in desert, but surrounded by twenty four square miles of fresh water that gradually fade into salt water. There is only one city on Sanu Island, holding a population of one thousand five hundred and ninety. Sanu Island has less technology than the other islands but is just as capable. Sanu Island's inhabitants other than humans are desert-dwelling creatures and, around the island, those that live in fresh water. There are a few palm trees and cactuses scattered around the island, and barely any trees.
Climate
Sanu Island is hot all year round, with the average temperature being eighty-one degrees Fahrenheit (twenty seven point two degrees Celsius). The annual rainfall is just two point six inches (six point six centimeters), so people get their water from around the island. This is why nearly no one lives far from shore. The rest of the time, the weather is sunny. The human inhabitants have learned to make high-SPF sunscreen out of cactus juice and other things.
Disaster Rate
Earthquakes – 11%
Tornadoes – 8%
Floods – 12%
Thunderstorms – 26% (no rain)
Windstorms – 1%
Volcanic Eruptions – 0%
Wildfires – 34%

*Island Three: Namida-Kodoku*
Namida-Kodoku has no god; its name means “Tears of Loneliness, etc.”
Namida-Kodoku is a barren wasteland. Its useless soil is black, and it is covered in scorched tree stumps. It is smaller than Yakurys but larger than Sanu. There are no flowers or life here. It’s mainly a historical site, attracting tourists and scientists who study the extinct volcano in the middle of the island. People have recently been trying to create population there by shipping supplies to the two stores on the island. Others are trying to improve the atmosphere with various techniques. Hopefully, the isle of Namida-Kodoku will have Deliciton shine on it again.
Climate
All year round, Namida-Kodoku is cloudy. Barely any light reaches the clouds there. Every day, the chance is fifteen to one that there will be rain that day. The temperature on Namida-Kodoku is almost always forty-nine degrees Fahrenheit (nine point four degrees Celsius).
Disaster Rate
Earthquakes – 7%
Tornadoes – 1%
Floods – 3%
Thunderstorms – 4%
Windstorms – 8%
Volcanic Eruptions – 0%
Wildfires – 9%

*Isle Four: The Isle of Northern Ice*
Northern Ice Isle, as it is sometimes called, surrounds and bears the North Pole of Yamaryuu. It has no population, the only life being cold-loving creatures. Northern Ice is a thick layer of ice topped with soft snow.
Climate
There are never any clouds over Northern Ice, so the only possible weather is sunny. However, Northern Ice is covered in glaciers, making it nearly impossible to melt. The temperature is between negative eighty and negative fifteen degrees Fahrenheit (between negative sixty two-point two and negative twenty-six point one degrees Celsius).
Disaster Rate
Earthquakes – 1%
Tornadoes – 0%
Floods – 1%
Thunderstorms – 0%
Windstorms – 35% in winter, 10% in summer
Volcanic Eruptions – 0%
Wildfires – 0%

*Isle Five: Southern Ice*
The Isle of Southern Ice is around the South Pole of Yamaryuu. It is smaller than Northern Ice, but bears the same types of creatures. It has no snow on it, but this isle is made of pure ice.
Climate
Southern Ice is the same as Northern Ice in climate.
Disaster Rate
Southern Ice has about the same disaster rates of Northern Ice.

I hoped you enjoyed my 1,348-word-long post! Metallic Deoxys out!~


----------



## bobbyjkl (Jul 5, 2008)

Wymsy said:


> Ha! I posted this thread on more than one forum! So, it returns.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


The pokemon world. That's what I'd make. From the barren Orre to the lush grasslands of Johto to the waterways of Hoen and the mountains of Sinnoh...


----------

